# MRT Mediator Release Test



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi gang,I have decided to do the MRT test. I know that eric is deeply suspicious of it and there is indeed a lack of evidence of its applicability to IBS. However I feel it's worth a go. What else am I going to spend my money on if I'm too sick to do anything?I was going to go with Professional Nutrition Therapists but they found "the State of New York is the only state that will not allow a blood draw to be done and sent to a lab that does not have and office in the state". They were charging $600.So I looked elsewhere and found San Diego Natural Health & Fitness Centers which essentially seems like a one-man operation (Reed Davis), of which I'm a bit apprehensive about giving money. He charges a mere $160.My questions are:- can anyone recommend another option for getting an MRT in NY?- has anyone dealt with Reed Davis before? Isn't $160 a bit on the low side?Any other (constructive







) advice/tips welcome!Thanks in advance,Pete


----------



## TexasMom (May 27, 2006)

Hi Pete! I just saw your post...... did you ever get the LEAP test done? I am a Certified LEAP Therapist and train dietitians who practice in this area. I can help you find a dietitian across the state lines of New York that will do this, or it's simply a matter of getting your blood drawn across state lines...... let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Also, it is not possible for someone to order the test for $160 for the 150 food panel since that is below cost to the health care practitioner.......Regards,Susan


----------



## cheesecakeplease (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,Just wondering if anyone knows where to find a LEAP certified therapist in Australia , hopefully Melbourne?Please help


----------



## Lady Samantha (Aug 14, 2010)

what is MRT and LEAP? I have never heard of these two terms.


----------

